# Carnal: Pride of the Lions



## r3ddr4g0n (Jan 28, 2012)

This series has been in development for nearly 3 years now and was set to be released this month. However there wasn't enough pre orders for the publisher to produce the books so it has been delayed for 7 months. If they get enough pre orders that release date could very well be pushed forward and it could get released a lot sooner.

Website: http://www.nightmarerhino.com/
Deviantart: http://nightrhino.deviantart.com/ 

Pre order amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Carnal-Pride-...3168/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1327733857&sr=8-5
Pre order Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/carnal-john-connell/1105948210?ean=9780983613169&itm=30&usri=carnal

Reviews:  http://teamhellions.com/2011/11/21/carnal-review-from-sea-lion-books/
http://www.firstcomicsnews.com/?p=35135
http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/12801258-carnal


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jan 28, 2012)

Looks really dope, gonna keep an eye out for this.


----------



## cpam (Aug 22, 2012)

I had it on pre-order through my comic book vendor, and was just recently informed that the book was cancelled by the publisher.  Likely because of low orders.

They might stand a better chance of publication, I think, if they were to take it to Kickstarter.


----------

